# AngelFish And _______?



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

As the topic suggests, im trying to figure out what else i want to add now that the Angel's have settles in, a few that iv read about/thought of are:
Read of:
GBR's
Hatchet fish
Pearl Gourami
apisto's
Congo Tetra


Thought of:
Glass Cat's
American Flagfish (also for algae)

Also kinda looking for some Unique or colourful fish.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm sure Tabatha will have a few good suggestions for you. She has this link in her signature to The Angel Fish Society, you might want to have a gander.

http://theangelfishsociety.org/


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I couldnt put anything with my angel.. She was a special case i think LOL eg. grouchy and used to being alone for so long Hehe

Hopefully tabatha can help!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm by no means an expert, still learning myself. Many of the angelfish keepers are also breeders and typically keep them in bare bottom tanks without other inhabitants.

If I were to start all over again, I'd keep the tank strictly South American and reduce the different species, keeping it simple, but that's just my opinion. 

Your angelfish are still young so anything goes, all angels are different. My albino pearlscales are really easy going and nothing seems to phase them, they're very gentle. The silvers are a little bossy but peaceful. It's the chocolates who seem to be more aggressive, they picked on our apple snails and quarrel amongst themselves, they're definitely hunters, I'd love to know what percentage of wild blood they have.

Rams are a great choice. I didn't have any luck with German blue rams but the Bolivians have been hearty and healthy, spawning approximately once a month.

When angels are young, they'll leave the tetra alone. When they mature, if you add new tetra, especially cardinal or neon, they may be considered prey.

Do some research on the variety of Apiso you're interested in. I think most are supposed to be relatively peaceful but someone else might be more helpful than I as I haven't had the pleasure of keeping them yet.

Pearl Gouramis should be fine.

Cheers and have fun!


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks alot!!! and yes, the sites in Tabatha's sig are very useful, iv been scoping them out the last few days 
im glad you agree about the ram's, iv been wanting to try some for awhile and they look so good! How many pairs would work? if not only one? Since it is a large tank with ALOT of plants, could i have more than one pair without to many fights?
My silvers dont seem to be agressive to anything in the tank, TBH the most agressive fish in the tank would be the OTTo's at feeding time , they were going after the pleco's and cories to get at the pellets even though there bellies are fat with algae lol.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I have 6 Bolivian rams in my 90 gallon, heavily planted with 2 pieces of driftwood and a few rocks. You could easily fit 6 in your tank if you wanted.

From what I've read, you can keep Apistos and Rams in the same tank though I've not tried it. If I had your tank, I would try it but I'd reduce the number of Bolivians and have just 1 pair of Apistos.  Also, I think I'd add the rams before the Apistos.

The Bolivians spar but that's about it, no one has ever been hurt and they don't bother with anyone else unless they're defending a clutch of eggs. It seems to me that Bolivians are more peaceful than (German) rams conspecifically, it seems, from my observations, that they tolerate and accept each other more.

If you are interested in getting Bolivians, I'd highly recommend contacting Klaus Steinhaus in Ajax, he's the president of the Durham Region Aquarium Society and breeds several species of cichlids. His website is down at the moment but you can reach him through the DRAS website: http://www.dras.ca/exec.html BTW, he's a very, very nice man.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info Tab, unfortunately since i don't drive, Ajax is a little to far from me.  So, unless he were happen to be in the city, it wouldn't work, il give him an email and see if he does come into the city at any time. Huh, what might his user name be on DRAS?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Fishfinder said:


> Thanks for the info Tab, unfortunately since i don't drive, Ajax is a little to far from me.  So, unless he were happen to be in the city, it wouldn't work, il give him an email and see if he does come into the city at any time. Huh, what might his user name be on DRAS?


To be honest, I don't know what his name is on the DRAS forum. I'll let you know if I get a successful spawn, 2 of my females are from him but it might be a few months before they're big enough to survive your angels.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

lol, yea a few months is just waaay to long for me  il have to check out the menagerie list and maybe BigAls/dragon, who knows might find a nice pair or so.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Fishfinder said:


> lol, yea a few months is just waaay to long for me  il have to check out the menagerie list and maybe BigAls/dragon, who knows might find a nice pair or so.


I was at Menagerie last week, he had some really big Bolivians, they looked breeding size.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh nice, il have to get down there some time


----------

